# Hacking -miyota 8215 Movement



## watchvet (Apr 22, 2005)

Anyone know how to fake the hacking of the Miyota 8215 which is a non-hacking movement?

I have tried doing it the same way as the Seiko 7S26 but that pesky second hand keeps on going.

Thanks.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

The only way that I know is to try to hack it when it isn't fully wound... try to do it when it has only just 'woken' up after it's been left to wind down... it might be easier to hack in that condition... you won't be fighting the mainspring...

Joli.


----------

